# 90th Anniversary Limited Edition



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Platinum Series | Snow Blowers | Ariens


Shop the top-end Platinum Series snow blower from Ariens. The Platinum Series includes heated handgrips, Super High Output impeller, Auto-Turn Steering Technology and premium Ariens engine options including EFI.




www.ariens.com














I always thought this is the color scheme the special editions that came out last year should've had.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Well good golly, Miss Molly!! I just might have to run out and get one of Dem Dar Mochines.🤑🤑🤑🤑🤑*


----------



## rumstove (Jan 27, 2020)

Geez that's awesome. Wish it was available in 28" or 30". Interesting that it has TecumsehPower engine while all the other Platinum machines have Ariens AX listed as engine. 

Color, engine, and price are the only differences between this and the Platinum 24 SHO. It still looks great though.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

rumstove said:


> Interesting that it has TecumsehPower engine while all the other Platinum machines have Ariens AX listed as engine.


TecumsehPower® *IS* LCT = Ariens AX...





Tecumseh Power by Lauson







www.lausonpower.com


----------



## rumstove (Jan 27, 2020)

tabora said:


> TecumsehPower® *IS* LCT = Ariens AX...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not know that. Why would the Ariens website bother to list it differently?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

rumstove said:


> Why would the Ariens website bother to list it differently?


*The aim of marketing is to know and understand the customer so well the product or service fits him and sells itself.*​*Peter Drucker*​


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice classic-looking blower. 👍


----------



## rumstove (Jan 27, 2020)

tabora said:


> *The aim of marketing is to know and understand the customer so well the product or service fits him and sells itself.*​*Peter Drucker*​


Yes, I understand marketing. No need for below the belt hits. 

I don't see labeling the engine Tecumseh rather than Ariens as triggering any nostalgia where someone would say "if it only had a Tecumseh engine" since it's the same thing.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

rumstove said:


> Yes, I understand marketing. No need for below the belt hits.


Nothing "below the belt" intended. You asked a Marketing question; hence a Marketing quotation. Marketing is focused on customer perception, and all corporate web presentation is Marketing (or Sales or Support). That said, the Ariens website geeks make lots of mistakes, because they are not Engineers, nor are they Enthusiasts as are most of us here. In my company (an exception), the website geeks worked for me in Information Technology / Digital Engineering and we tried very hard to always get it right.

A simple example:
Their Track Drive Conversion Kit page shows a RapidTrak.










It actually looks like this:


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Ya that was a clean hit, no beef here. 🍻 

Very little in this world is as outwardly represented, without a poke behind the board for a look at the wiring you won't know. Mergers, acquisitions, name swaps and the shareholders/go fish.

For an interesting study of the evolution of marketing, look up "The Century of the Self" on YT. Four-hour series, very revealing.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

The console looks kinda like plastic


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*It Is The Same AS The Other Ones They Just Did The STHICK In White. The Engine Is The New One Just Done In White Also. Not Rocket Science Here!!!!*


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

The Creamsicle is back baby!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Very cool idea, definitely has that retro feeling of an Ariens machine from the 60's and 70's.
I like it, I like it a lot.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I go to different sites, all list the price but none list the horse power, just TecumsehPower® 
What is the horse power? 8 horse?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

It has a 369cc AX engine with 17 lb-ft torque, about 10 HP.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Ziggy65 said:


> It has a 369cc AX engine with 17 lb-ft torque, about 10 HP.


Thanks, 369 converted to horse power, I get around 13 horse.
But 10 would be good enough for me, that is what I am keeping my eyes open for, 8 horse plus with a 24" bucket.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> Thanks, 369 converted to horse power, I get around 13 horse.


No way. A Honda GX390 is 11.7 SAE Net HP.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

rumstove said:


> Interesting that it has TecumsehPower engine while all the other Platinum machines have Ariens AX listed as engine.


A footnote to the above; having thought more about it, it is a visually retro machine, so it's clear to me why they used the TecumsehPower® moniker rather than Ariens AX / LCT. But why not Lauson? It's another even older branding mark owned by LCT.









*Aha! Tecumseh was founded 90 years ago in 1932, and Ariens in 1933...*

_The Tecumseh Products Company actually got its start in Hillsdale, Michigan in 1932, 21 years after Acklin was formed. In that year, Raymond Herrick and his friend Charles Floyd Sage formed the Hillsdale Machine Shop and Tool Company, an organization devoted to the manufacture of automotive parts. Prior to 1931, Ray Herrick was a tool and die maker - machinist as well as manager at the Alamo Machine Co. in Hillsdale, Michigan. Charles Floyd Sage was a tool and die maker - machinist at his own company, General Machine Shop and Garage, also in Hillsdale, Michigan. In 1931, Herrick and Sage joined together to create the Hillsdale Machine Shop and Tool Company, which Charles Floyd Sage became President of. Sage also had an idea for better compressors, and in 1934, they purchased a 50,000 square foot plant in Tecumseh, Michigan and changed their name to Tecumseh Products. _​​_In 1956, Tecumseh Products Company purchased the Lauson Manufacturing Company, which was founded in 1895 by John Lauson. By the time of the purchase in 1956, Lauson Manufacturing Company had grown into one of the largest manufacturers of small gasoline engines in the United States. Following the purchase, Tecumseh Products Company dismantled most of the Lauson Manufacturing Company and used the assets to create Tecumseh Power Company._​


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

I would think (and I’m speaking as a Canadian) most people who would be interested in this edition recognize Either tecumseh or Briggs and Stratton as the main choices for engines on anything OE related that was sold at sears, or Canadian tire.

i,don’t recal lauson as a brand, and didn’t really know about lauson until coming to forums like this. 

totaly get why they used tecumseh on the engine. I,really like this,edition. Wife hates it, so can’t change my mind on my 921063.

the creamsicle is the best ice cream ever so I’m,biased,


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

tabora said:


> No way. A Honda GX390 is 11.7 SAE Net HP.
> View attachment 200920


I used google to convert, 11 horse good too.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

It is cool that the gas tank sticker is labelled as Tecumseh Power instead of the AX like the regular machines.









The early 60's Ariens snow blower engines were labeled Lauson a division of Tecumseh.
Photos from Scott's Ariens site, which is a fantastic resource if you are interested in vintage Ariens machines.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

With the special editions Ariens has come out with they have been pushing more and more features; EFI, electric chute controls, ect. Even though this is a special machine they really decided to go all out on the retro look and operation. Manual chute, carburetor, the labeling and decals. Looks to even have chrome handlebars. Well done Ariens.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Thanks, 369 converted to horse power, I get around 13 horse.
> But 10 would be good enough for me, that is what I am keeping my eyes open for, 8 horse plus with a 24" bucket.



I get 11.5horse on a good day.
How exactly did you convert CC to HP? One is displacement, the other is a unit of power.


----------



## kozal01 (10 mo ago)

Yuck, Ive always hated the white on the old machines.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

kozal01 said:


> Yuck, Ive always hated the white on the old machines.


I sorta have to agree, it looks a bit, ummm, Fluffy? Passive? A Turtle Neck Sweater Inclement Weather Snow Relocation Machine (TNS-IW-SRM)

Not so serious or something.........Needs maybe a few avalanche cannons, flame throwers, demon skulls breaking up snow cornices or something to serious it up a few notches.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

ChrisJ said:


> I get 11.5horse on a good day.
> How exactly did you convert CC to HP? One is displacement, the other is a unit of power.


What do you get on a bad day?
No big deal, like I said 10 HP would be fine.
I just googled CC to HP and the one calculated it to " around 13 hp."

I just googled again and another site gave me 369 cc = 25HP  









CC To HP Calculator: Quickly Convert Cubic Centimeters & Horsepower | Vehicle Answers


Use the calculator below to convert an engine's cc to hp, or hp to cc!




vehicleanswers.com


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> I just googled CC to HP and the one calculated it to " around 13 hp."
> I just googled again and another site gave me 369 cc = 25HP


Yeah, that's not a "calculation", it's a Wild A$$ Guess... And WAY wrong.
HP is calculated from Torque, which is measured: *Horsepower = Torque (lb-ft) x RPM / 5,252*


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> What do you get on a bad day?
> No big deal, like I said 10 HP would be fine.
> I just googled CC to HP and the one calculated it to " around 13 hp."
> 
> ...


Depends on the day I guess.

I'd say one of the worst things to get is a kidney stone


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ChrisJ said:


> I'd say one of the worst things to get is a kidney stone


Yup! Three times now...


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> I'd say one of the worst things to get is a kidney stone





tabora said:


> Yup! Three times now...


Yup, pee pain on a level off the flipping charts.........


----------



## kozal01 (10 mo ago)

Sam Am I said:


> I sorta have to agree, it looks a bit, ummm, Fluffy? Passive? A Turtle Neck Sweater Inclement Weather Snow Relocation Machine (TNS-I-WSRM)
> 
> Not so serious or something.........Needs maybe a few avalanche cannons, flame throwers, demon skulls breaking up snow cornices or something to serious it up a few notches.


Ha ha! I do think its cool that Ariens is doing this, a throw back to the early days but just not my style I guess.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

25 horse on a 24" bucket would be great. 
I would need wheelie bars installed.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

snow blows said:


> The console looks kinda like plastic


The console is all metal. The LED light has a plastic housing.


----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

JJG723 said:


> Platinum Series | Snow Blowers | Ariens
> 
> 
> Shop the top-end Platinum Series snow blower from Ariens. The Platinum Series includes heated handgrips, Super High Output impeller, Auto-Turn Steering Technology and premium Ariens engine options including EFI.
> ...


If you want one don't wait. To clebrate the 90th anniversary they are only making 1933 of them. Even the model number is 1933.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Dan's face here almost matches the color of his red/orange machines........Weirdness


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

ChrisJ said:


> I'd say one of the worst things to get is a kidney stone


Once, Female Intern in Emer, said , its the closest you will come to child birth......


----------



## coldbear (Feb 8, 2016)

369 ccs equate around 11 hp in my book. Perhaps a China Clone hiding in the weeds? Perhaps Ariens, family owned, have tested this power unit and trust it. What a beautiful machine, bought mine two years too soon.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sam Am I said:


> Dan's face here almost matches the color of his red/orange machines........Weirdness


Savage 😂


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

contender said:


> Once, Female Intern in Emer, said , its the closest you will come to child birth......


Reminds me of a story I heard the other day.
The woman was stating that childbirth was the most painful experience to be endured.
The man offered that a kick in the nards was even more painful.
When the woman questioned why he would think that? This was the man's reply.
Well after a couple of years a woman will quite often say, "dear I think we should have a second child".
You won't ever hear a man say, "gee I think I need another kick in the nards".


----------



## roguefate (Feb 11, 2013)

rumstove said:


> Yes, I understand marketing. No need for below the belt hits.
> 
> I don't see labeling the engine Tecumseh rather than Ariens as triggering any nostalgia where someone would say "if it only had a Tecumseh engine" since it's the same thing.


I got my new machine two years ago and still have my 20 year old 824. To be honest, I was hesitant because my Tecumseh engines served me well and lasted longer than anything I've ever owned. When I did the research on the AX model, I learned that they are essentially a re-branded/re-labelled Tecumseh Snow King. Somewhere along the way, Ariens acquired the IP for that particular line. For me, knowing that absolutely made all the difference in the world. To your point, it isn't necessarily about nostalgia but rather confidence the engine design on my part. I might've bought a second blower sooner had Ariens marketed the equipment as powered by a Tec engine. If nothing else, referring to the engines as Snow King might be helpful in marketing some folks at least. 

That's just my two cents.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

roguefate said:


> When I did the research on the AX model, I learned that they are essentially a re-branded/re-labelled Tecumseh Snow King.


Actually, I believe they are a customized line of LCT engines built specifically for Ariens. I have an LCT 414cc engine on my generator and it has given me excellent use; very Honda-like.








Who Makes Ariens AX Engines? - MovingSnow.com


Who Makes Ariens AX Engine? LCT. (Liquid Combustion Technology) LCT is one of the best snow blower engines on the market. When Tecumseh quit making engines, they took that technology and gave it the refinements that were sorely needed for snow engines. Today’s LCT engines are arguably the best...




movingsnow.com


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Visited the billion concepts store today. They had the special edition (lots of them). Pretty nice, but I wouldn’t pay the 400 premium.

dealer said he can get any product anytime of the year (benefit from being across the street from Ariens).


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

I saw one of these at my local dealer. The more I looked at it the more I liked it, but there are no mechanical differences between it and the regular 24 SHO. For me, $400 is just too much for different paint and stickers. For the same price you can get the Great Lakes edition which has EFI, electric chute, and a front LED light. Personally I wouldn't buy that either because I don't like EFI or electric controls but at least the price is justified.


----------

